# Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?



## fishing-joe (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
leider ist in meinem Verein das Anfüttern vor dem Angeln oder beim Angeln komplett verboten.
In den Vereinsseen und in dem Fließgewässer gibt es Karpfen zwischen 10 und 20 Pfd.
Natürlich hat man sowas dann mal als Beifang bei sonstigen Methoden, ist aber meist eine ziemliche Zitterpartie so ein 10 Pfünder an feinem Geschirr im Fluß.

Natürlich möchte ich auch mal gezielt auf die Großen in meinen Vereinsgewässern angeln.

Welche Köder sind denn hier zum empfehlen?

Meist nehmen die Karpfen gerne mal Maden oder Mais, leider auch ca. 1 Million andere Weißfische, halt alles was auf einen 10er, 12er oder 14er Haken geht.

Größere Haken mit Maiskornkette oder Teig finden kaum Liebhaber.

Nebenbei sei noch erwähnt, daß in den Gewässern viele Enten leben, die auch regelmäßig mit Brot gefüttert werden.

Brotteig bringt dann natürlich die andere Million der Weißfische auf den Plan.

Also wird ein spezieller Karpfenköder gesucht, der nicht angefüttert werden muß, keine Weißfische zum nuckeln verführt und im Fließgewässer genügend Lockwirkung auf die Karpfen ausübt.

Habe schon mal den MaisTeig aus dem Blinker 06/05 probiert, ca. 10 Sitzungen, leider nur Brassen.
Kleine Karpfen ( 5 Pfd ) habe ich einmal auf Mistwurm gefangen.

Wer hat denn einen heißen Tipp?

Nebenbei vielleicht weiß noch jemand einen Angelverein im Landkreis Uelzen, PLZ 29525?


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

hallo fishing joe!
also so wie du dein gewässer beschreibst würd ich es ganz klar mit boilies versuchen.
ich weiss nicht,denke futterkorb wird dann auch verboten sein bzw ein methodblei(futterblei welches fest steht_selbsthak).
aber was du machen kannst ist folgendes:
kauf dir einen sack hochwertiger kugeln..im fluss am besten was fischiges bzw fleischiges.dzu kauf dir eine pva-schnur und ein pulverdip und oder flüssigdip.
ich würde die kugeln in so einem fall überaromatisieren..dh. du legst dir einige kugeln für eine woche in den flüssigdip,ziehst sie dann am wasser aufs haar und dippst sie dann in einen pulverdip.danach nimmst du ca 20 cm von deiner pva schnur und machst an ein ende eine kl schlaufe(ich mach eine grosse und schlauf da ein frolic als stopper rauf),ziehst ca 4-10 kugeln(nicht aromatisiert)drauf und hängst das obere freihängende ende einfach mit einem normalen knoten zum hakenschenkel.nach dem auswurf löst sich im wasser langsam diese pva schnur und du hast eine hand voll futterkugeln bei deinem hakenköder.nicht das das einem futterplatz entsprechen würde aber der hakenköder ist für den karpfen unauffälliger wenn er einige kugeln so aufnehmen kann und er wird unvorsichtiger.
so würde ich es dort versuchen(wenn diese pva schnur auch ausdrücklich verboten ist ,fisch nur mit dem aromatisierten köder.
lg rob


----------



## Ronen (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Das klingt gut. War zwar nicht mein Thread...aber ich bin dankbar für diese ausführliche Antwort.

Eine Frage bezüglich Deiner Antwort hätte ich da noch. Du schriebst...im Fluss sind Fischige oder fleischige Boilies zu empfehlen. Heisst das somit auch, das in stehenden , kleineren Gewässern Fruchtige Sachen Vorteilhaft sind oder würdest Du da auch zu Fisch bzw. Fleisch raten?

Ich versuchs nämlich in einem ca. 1,1ha stehenden Gewässer schon seit Wochen mit Scopex Boilies ( gedippt und ungedippt mit Secret Scopex Boilie Dip ) aber nix ist passiert bisher. Kann es auch sein dass der 20er Boilie zu gross ist für das Gewässer bzw. der Fische in diesem See?

Vielen Dank

Gruss Ronen


----------



## fishing-joe (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Ja, ertmal vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort.
Habe leider noch keine Erfahrung mit der Bollierei. Da wie bereits beschrieben das Anfüttern verboten ist.
Dachte immer man muss den Karpfen an Bollies erst gewöhnen idem man vorher füttert.

Welche Größe Bollies sind denn zum überlisten am besten geeignet?


----------



## Robin90 (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



			
				fishing-joe schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Größe Bollies sind denn zum überlisten am besten geeignet?


 
Ich denke Boilies in der größe 18mm-24mm!Die gehen bestimmt am besten!Du kannst aber auch 2 Boilies ran machen oder einen sinkenden und einen Pop Up der schwimmt!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Was auch gut Funktioniert:

Einige Boilies (500g +) grob Kleinmahlen (Nicht mit mutters guter Mühle, die gehen dabei arg in die Knie)
Einen grossen 20mm, besser grösser, Boilie normal anködern
Ein Ei in eine schüssel Geben, und so viel Von dem Mehl, dass man einen gut pappenden Teig hat. (Selberroller können auch gleich den Rohteig nehmen)
Diesen Teig Mandarinengross noch um den Haken+Köder kneten. Den Zerpflücken die Kleinfische recht schnell, was eine gute Lockwirkung ergibt. Kriegen den Boilie aber kaum gefressen. Gibt normal einige Piepser, die man grossenteils ignorieren kann.
Und da er nicht im Futterkörbchen ist, angelt man halt mit Teig und füttert nicht an. 

Auch brauchbar: Boilie ganz normal anködern, statt Blei ein geschlossenes schweres Futterkörbchen verwenden, dieses Mit Watte Füllen und vor dem Einwerfen in Lockstoff (Dip) tauchen. 
Das ist kein Anfüttern, da ja kein Futtermaterial vorhanden ist, ergibt aber dennoch eine enorme Lockwolke im Wasser.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Fabio (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Es gibt Bleie die so geformt sind , das man an ihren Seiten 1-2 PVA Kapseln mittels Gummiband befestigen kann, in die gibst du dein Aroma mittels Injektionsspritze rein ( Vorsicht ist geboten!!), kannst es mit Milch vermischen damit sich dann beim Auflösen der Kapseln eine Wolke bildet, und als Köder Boilie mit selben Flavour  verwenden


----------



## rob (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

also an einen guten boilie musst du keinen karpfen gewöhnen.da dieser seinem natürlichen nahrungsspektrum entspricht.
wenn du natürlich mit irgendeiner gewagten zaubermischung ans wasser kommst die völlig anders als die übliche nahrung ist,musst du sie schon daran gewöhnen.das machst du aber nur in teichen wo ein starker angeldruck herrscht.da kann es schon was bringen alles anders als die anderen zu machen.
ich würde mit kugeln in der grösse um die 20 mm fischen.du kannst auch ohne weiters 2 kugeln aufziehen.
den süssen kugeln vertrau ich nicht mehr so.ich hab einfach bessere erfahrung mit fisch und fleischgeschmack.auch in teichen.mag sein das eine süsse kugel manchmal von vorteil ist,aber ich bin davon überzeugt das im gro eine fisch bzw fleischkugel über das ganze jahr besser fängt.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Pilkman (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich würde mit kugeln in der grösse um die 20 mm fischen.du kannst auch ohne weiters 2 kugeln aufziehen. ...



Wobei kleinere Boilies um 14mm eigentlich eher der natürlichen Nahrungsgröße der Karpfen näher kommen sollten, als die Standard 20er Größe. Insbesondere in so einem Gewässer, wie von FishingJoe beschrieben, wo die Fische auf Kleinstportionen "eingeschossen" zu sein scheinen. Nur kann es da halt wieder zu vermehrten Beifängen kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Mit der "alten" Methode versuchen:
Gewässer kennen lernen und dann gezielt auf den "Fressstrassen" angeln.
Geht im Flus meist besser als im See.
Ich habe beim pickern mal so ne Stelle gefunden, wo jeden Abend regelmässig bei Anbruch der Dämmerung die Karpfen vorbeiziehen.
Das ist je nach Jahreszeit/Wetter/Bedingungen von der Intensität her unterschiedlich, mal beissts nur ne viertel Stunde, mal auch 2 Stunden. 
Da das allem Augenschein nach eine richtige "Fressstrasse" ist, kann man mit allen Ködern angeln und wird Karpfen fangen, ob Wurm, Brot, Teig, Kartoffel, Mais, Frolic (bloss Boilis hab ich noch keine ausprobiert, bin kein Bopiliexperte). 
Eine andre Stelle hab ich entdeckt als ich beim Blinkern an einem Tag drei Karpfen von aussen gehakt hatte.
Danach hab ichs halt mal auch probiert mit verschiedenen Ködern. Da hat es sich dann rausgestellt dass die Karpffen dort bei Hochdruck und richtiger Hitze immer vor Ort sind zum fressen - ansonsten ist der Platz "Karpfenleer". 
Wenn die da sind, hat man aber auch ohne Anfüttern und egal mit welchem Köder immer seine Fische gefangen. 

Ob an Fluss oder See: Gerade im Sommer kann man nachts oft die Karpfen an der Oberfläche sehen/hören. Also mal stat nachts angeln einfach "umhören" und dann die so gefundenen Plätze mal testweise unter vreschiedenen Bedingungen beangeln und gucken was dabei rauskommt.

Statt also komplizierte Montagen oder (halb)legale doch - irgendwie - anfütter - Techniken zu verwenden, einfach mal das Gewässer richtig kennen lernen.

Vorteil: 
Ohne komplizierte Methoden und Gerät kann man seine Fische fangen.

Nachteil:
Die Beissphasen an slchen Plätzen sind sehr utnerschiedlich und oft auch sehr kurz.


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

ja pilkmann,aber wenn er mit den 14er kugeln fischt hat er erst recht wieder die bröseln mit dem beifang!deswegen würd ich bei ihm lieber gross fischen.lg rob


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



> also an einen guten boilie musst du keinen karpfen gewöhnen.da dieser seinem natürlichen nahrungsspektrum entspricht.


 
Boilie = nat. Nahrung?? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

An einem boiliejungfräulichen See habe ich zum Anfang immer nur mit kleinen Murmeln Erfolg gehabt(die großen passten wohl nicht ins Futterbild).Natürlich ging das nicht ohne ungeliebten Beifang ab.Der Umstieg auf größere Boilies erfolgte wenn die Erfolge mit den kleineren Boiles zur Regelmäßigkeit wurden.


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

ich meine vom geruch,nicht vom aussehen!
lg rob


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Rob , ohne jetzt spitzfindig werden zu wollen , bei so machen Inhaltsstoffen hab ich da meine Zweifel.Wär schön wenn uns der Fisch sagen könnte was für ihn natürlich ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## MrTom (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

......


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



> Statt also komplizierte Montagen oder (halb)legale doch - irgendwie - anfütter - Techniken zu verwenden, einfach mal das Gewässer richtig kennen lernen.



Nun ja, wenn man das kleine Gewässer vor der Haustür hat, dann würd ich das auch empfehlen. 
An nem Trüben See, einem richtig grossen, oder einem der 50km+ entfernt ist, ist das insbesondere ohne Boot und Echo aber ziemlich aussichtslos bzw. unbezahlbar in der Durchführung.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ronen (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

nunja... nun war ich die letzte 2 Tage  , ausgerüstet mit Schlauchboot und Echolot, unterwegs an meinem kleinen Lieblingstümpel. Boilie hab ich umgestellt von Scopex ( Fruchtmischung ) auf Muschel. Dabei greife ich immer auf die Eurobaits zurück. Über die Qualität dieser kann ich nix sagen. Sie sind nicht billig...aber auch net teuer.

Die Echolot Erkundungstour hat ergeben, dass dieses Gewässer eine Durchschnittstiefe von 3m hat. Gesamtgrösse ca. 1,1 ha.

Nun...ich sitze 6 Stunden da, ohne einen Biss. Da kommt ein Angler...setzt sich 2 Stellen weiter...und zieht nach knapp 40min der ersten Karpfen ( 66cm ).

Ich glaub die Karpfen hassen mich. 

Gruss Ronen


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub die Karpfen hassen mich.



lach ronen :q  |supergri   nicht aufgeben des wird scho:m
leg mal eine mit frolic bzw maiskette aus,dann wird es nicht so langweilig und es fängt auch gut.


zum boilie noch was:ich meine ja nicht jeden einzelnen inhaltstoff.aber das hauptflavour entspricht sehr wohl bei mir einem duftstoff einer ihrer natürlichen nahrungen.donau zb teichmuschel ...hauptflavour in der kugel eben muschel.
oder gammarus,fisch(eiweis aufnahme in warmen zeiten),krebs,......
lg rob#h


----------



## scarred (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

ohne anfüttern auf karpfen .... kanste vergessen ne auf karpfen ohne anfütern gehts nicht seiden bit brot (ist aber bestimmt nicht erlaubt)


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



			
				scarred schrieb:
			
		

> ohne anfüttern auf karpfen .... kanste vergessen ne auf karpfen ohne anfütern gehts nicht ...



:q :q :q

PS: Sorry, der mußte sein...


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



> ohne anfüttern auf karpfen .... kanste vergessen ne auf karpfen ohne anfütern gehts nicht


Aha, dann hab ich mir warscheinlich nur eingebildet jahrelang Karpfen geangelt zuhaben.:q :q :q
Immer diese Verallgemeinerungen................:q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



			
				scarred schrieb:
			
		

> ohne anfüttern auf karpfen .... kanste vergessen ne auf karpfen ohne anfütern gehts nicht seiden bit brot (ist aber bestimmt nicht erlaubt)



Mist, dann muss ich die "Zielfischart" wechseln... |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Verdammt, was hab ich denn dann in Leipzig gefangen???

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Mal so ein Tip in die andere Richtung:

Wenn man keine Stelle angefüttert hat, braucht man sich an die nicht zu halten, sprich man kann die Karpfen suchen. Also allzulange sollte man ihnen nicht geben ( @Ronen ) und vielleicht auch mit einem sehr attraktiven Köder wie einem großen Tauwurm+(unauffälliger)Pose angeln was nebenbei noch große Barsche usw. auf die Zielliste setzt, aber was ich meine ist: Suchen, weiterziehen, eine Minute warten und an der nächsten Stelle ein paar Meter weiter versuchen. Nur wer große Flächen und erfolgversprechende Stellen absucht wird sein Ziel auch finden, je größer das Gewässer um so wichtiger aber auch langwieriger. Wenn man den ersten Karpfen gefunden hat, würde ich den Bereich mit besseren Ködern für Großkarpfen einrahmen und dort intensiver probieren - und dort ein bischen mehr oder weniger anköderfüttern.  :g


----------



## Ronen (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Nunja, 

vielen Dank für Eure Tips.

@AngelDet:

Mit Tauwurm etc. naja... ich habe meinen ersten und einzigsten Karpfen an einer Schleienmontage gefangen. Es war ein 51cm Spiegelkarpfen. Der Drill und die Spannung prägten diesen Kleinen Spiegler in mir.

Da ich eigentlich ausschliesslich Raubfisch Angler bin, ging mir dieser Drill... welcher an einer 20er Mono war, nicht mehr aus dem Sinn. Nun ist es ja auch mein Ergeiz welcher Fische GEZIELT fangen will. 

Jeder spricht von Boilies und Karpfen.... und alle fangen. Nur ich nicht. Deshalb stelle ich mich genau dieser Herausforderung. Ich bin ein sehr geduldiger Mensch. Ich probiere und teste gern. 

Ich möchte daher gerne einen Karpfen gezielt auf Boilie fangen.... nicht auf Teufel komm raus dem Gewässer nen kleinen Satzer entnehmen.  

Ich habe nun eine Anfütterwoche gestartet ( hat aber nichts mit dem Beitrag von "scarred" zutun  #h ) . Bin heute bei Tag 4.! Füttere jeden Tag um die gleiche Zeit ( passt, denn es ist genau nach Dienstschluss ) 1 Hand Boilie und paar Händchen Mais an eine Stelle welche ich mit dem Echolot erkundet habe. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Kante, welche mir in diesem Gewässer sehr attraktiv erschien. Es ist eine Kante, welche von 1,20m auf 3,60m ziemlich steil abfällt.  Auch einige Fischsymbole waren auf dem Echolot zu erkennen. 

Die Fahrerei zum Gewässer ist ein bisschen nervig, welches wohl auch der häuffigste Grund ist warum viele nicht tagelang anfüttern, aber die Vorfreude auf einen schönen Drill lässt die Strapazen vergessen.

Nunja.... bleibt nur noch zu sagen. 

Ich füttere bis Dienstag weiter und am Mittwoch soll der grosse Tag sein. Ich bin sehr gespannt was passiert.

Selbstverständlich werde ich von diesem Tag, inkl. einer Fotoserie, berichten.

Nochmals...vielen Dank an Euch für die vielen Tips.

Gruss Ronen


----------



## fishing-joe (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Ja, vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps, die ihr so auf Lager habt.
Habe zwischenzeitlich mal wieder ein paar Karpfen 42 - 48 cm gefangen, allerdings eher kleine mit Made oder Wurm.
Werde es aber doch mal mit Boillies probieren....


----------



## Warius (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder spricht von Boilies und Karpfen.... und alle fangen. Nur ich nicht.



Jeder der behauptet, dass er immer fängt, lügt...meine Meinung!!!

Zwar kann man vielleicht die Anzahl der Schneidertage mit zunehmender Erfahrung weiter herabsetzen, aber eine Fanggarantie gibts deshalb noch lange nicht!!!

Ich möchte nicht die Stunden, Tage, Wochen...zusammenzählen, die ich fischlos am Wasser verbracht habe... 

Aber irgendwann kommt der Tag... #6


----------



## Ronen (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 3 Tage habe ich an meiner Stelle gesessen.  Das ergebniss.... = 0!  Kein Karpfen...kein GAR NIX!!! 

also trotz aller Geduld muss ich sagen...das hätte ich nicht gedacht!


Naja...ich werde wohl bei meinen Hechten bleiben.


----------



## Siff-Cop (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 3 Tage habe ich an meiner Stelle gesessen. Das ergebniss.... = 0! Kein Karpfen...kein GAR NIX!!!


 

Tja Karpfenangeln(-warten) ist halt nichts für ungeduldige Raubfischexperten, hehehehehehehhe|supergri |supergri |supergri :q :q :q 

Wenn du 3 Tage an der gleichen Stelle fischst und nichts fängst bleibst du dann beim Raubfischangeln auch noch weitere 5 Tage dort sitzen. Moven(bewegen) heißt das Stichwort.


----------



## Ronen (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

hm... nicht schlecht. 

Bei Raubfischangeln bin ich natürlich nur in Bewegung, da ich zu 70% meine Raubi`s mit der Spinnrute fange. Da beobachte ich das Gewässer und versuche den richtigen Köder zu wählen. Meistens klappts... manchmal nicht. Hängt sicher damit zusammen, dass ich Barsch und Hecht sowie Rapfen und Waller wesentlich öfters an der Wasseroberfläche beobachten kann als Karpfen. Und sehe ich Esox und Co an der Oberfläche...weiss ich auch schon, dass sie fressen . Dann ist es nur noch die Köderwahl, welche den Schwierigkeitsgrad darstellt. 

Heut z.B. Ich seh nen Hecht an der Schilfkante rauben... guck in meine Kiste und nehm nen schon total zerfledderten Gufi raus. Irgendwie instinktiv. Nunja...fix auf nen leichten Jig gezogen weil die stelle sehr flach war und er net so schnell sinken sollte....gerade so dass er noch hält....  Dann... wurf...genau vor die Schilfkante ( klappt net immer  ) ... und Biss noch 
während des 1. absinkens.  Ergebnis: 64er Esox.  So einfach kann es sein. 

(Ach ja... der "zerflederte GuFi" hat dabei sein letzten Auftritt gehabt. Die 6 Hechtattacke hat ihn seinen Gummischwanz gekostet. Möge er in Frieden ruhen).

anders beim Carp.

Bei Karpfenangeln.... so mein Gedanke... ne Stelle suchen, anfüttern und warten....und warten...und warten... und warten.  Irgendwie habe ich nie dran gedacht die Stelle zu wechseln weil ja das WARTEN dazugehören soll. Da sictze ich mal ganz locker 6 Stunden , ohne was zutun, und stampfe dann heim.

Wie man sicher an dieser Aussage merkt, ist das Karpfenangeln eine faszination für mich...aber dennoch..absolutes Fremdland!

Deshalb übe ich und freue mich über jeder Tip.

Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit auch gleich nutzen und mich bedanken für Eure Hilfsbereitschaft und das ihr auch mal Tips verratet, welche ihr euch sicher auch lang erarbeitet habt.

LG Ronen


----------



## Michl1086 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Hey Ronen: Jetzt sind ja schon n paar Jahre vergangen, seit deinen Ursprüngen in der Karpfenangelei. Erzähl doch mal, wie's momentan läuft bzw. in den letzten Jahren dann lief?

Grüße, Michl


----------



## joki85 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*



fishing-joe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider ist in meinem Verein das Anfüttern vor dem Angeln oder beim Angeln komplett verboten.
> In den Vereinsseen und in dem Fließgewässer gibt es Karpfen zwischen 10 und 20 Pfd.
> Natürlich hat man sowas dann mal als Beifang bei sonstigen Methoden, ist aber meist eine ziemliche Zitterpartie so ein 10 Pfünder an feinem Geschirr im Fluß.
> ...



hallo micropeletts mit wasser zum teig auflössen


----------



## Petri (25. April 2011)

*AW: Gezielt auf Karpfen ohne Anfüttern, aber wie?*

Der Ersteller ist bestimmt sehr dankbar, daß er nun nach 6 jahren endlich den ersten ansitz auf Karpfen ohne Füttern starten kann.


----------

